# Namen von URL-Parametern austauschen bei JSF2



## JanHH (3. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

kann man die Namen der request-Paremter (bei get und post, aber get ist wichtiger) bei einer JSF2-Anwendung austauschen?

Also bsws.

es kommt ein Request mit einem Parameter "...&xxx=abc"

intern aus meiner Anwendung will ich den aber nicht als xxx, sondern als yyy ansprechen.

Die request parameter map müsste also manipuliert werden.

Wie macht man das? Als Servlet filter?


----------



## sence (3. Sep 2013)

Hi Jan,

entweder verwendest du Prettyfaces oder wie du schon erwähnt hast einen eigenen Filter / Phaselistener

1) FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap() iterieren
2) wenn ParamName "xxx" vorhanden, dann speichere den Wert von xxx in der Map mit Map.key "yyy"
3) entferne Parameter xxx aus der Map

vg


----------



## JanHH (3. Sep 2013)

Ok, danke. Dann werd ich das mal so ausprobieren.


----------

